# Nikolai Rimsky Korsakov's Tale of Tsar Saltan



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Not much is talked about this orchestral gem by Nikolai Rimsky Korsakov.
Capably performed by Rotterdam Philharmonic under David Zinman


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I have loved this piece since I first heard it more than 40 years ago. What is interesting is that Rimsky-Korsakov's most famous piece, _The Flight of the Bumble Bee_, originates as an intermezzo between Act III, Tableaux I and II of this opera, during which the magic Swan-Bird changes Prince Gvidon Saltanovich (the Tsar's son) into an insect so that he can fly away to visit his father. Perhaps considering it a trifle and having no conception of how popular this little piece might be, he omitted from the orchestral suite.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the Tsar Saltan Suite, especially the final segment "The Three Wonders". But of course, as is usual for me, all I can think about is wanting to hear the full opera that it comes from. I'm sure the suite captures the best moments, but that doesn't mean I'm not curious to hear the rest of the opera, and unfortunately, recordings of it are not easy to come by...


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I have always loved Rimsky. His pieces are like MGM Technicolor musicals... always amazing things happening.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

It's very unfortunate that Rimskys operas are not performed more outside of Russia. You would think the Met could forgo yet another traviata or other Verdi warhourse and stage Coq d'or or Tsar Saltan.


----------

